# Software > Linux >  run wine without display

## range

Καλησπερα . Παιδια εχει ασχοληθεί κανεις με το wine; Θελω να το τρέξω χωρίς γραφικο περιβάλλον , αλλα τιποτα . Εχω διαβάσει πολλα στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν παίζουν. Αυτο που θελω ειναι να τρεξω ενα exe οπου κανει ενα dedicated game server. Υπάρχει και σε linux, αλλα με τρομερα bug για αυτο η μόνη λυση ειναι wine. Αμα βαλω γραφικο περιβάλλον, δεν νομιζω να το σηκώσει το p3 serveraki που εχω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## range

δεν ξερω αν ειναι και ο καλυτερος τροπος αλλα μου φαίνεται βρήκα μια λύση. Για οσους ενδιαφερονται το έλυσα κατεβάζοντας το vnc4server το εκανα εγκατάσταση στο σεβερ το ετρεξα και μετα μπήκα με vnc και οταν εγραψα wine efarmogh.exe στο terminal μεσα στο vnc , άνοιξε η εφαρμογή.

----------

